# September Photo Contest - Please Give Me a Treat!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

September's theme: *"Please Give Me A Treat!"*

This theme was suggested by zzmac - the August 2010 winner.


How to post pictures: How to post pictures on this site

Good luck everyone and please read the rules before submitting your photo! Thanks.

*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)
1. Only ONE picture per member allowed.
2. No pictures bigger than 800x600 allowed.
3. It has to be a picture YOU took, not a professional one.
4. The photo contest is for GSDs only, no pictures of non-GSDs allowed. It is ok for other non-gsd animals to show in the picture as long as there is a GSD present.
5. No comments allowed in the contest thread. If you want to comment about the pictures, please post in the comments thread.
6. The winner gets to choose the next month's theme. 
7. No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lighting them up.
8. We will delete all pictures that are not visible and have not been fixed at the time posting is over and voting begins.
9. You have from the first of the month to the end of the third week to enter your picture. The last week of the month will be for voting.*


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)




----------



## shawnkenn (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)




----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)




----------



## Scarlett (Oct 13, 2001)




----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)




----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Leosmom (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)




----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

...


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

...


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

...


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

View attachment 3461


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## supermom1015 (Sep 18, 2010)

...


----------



## JakeR (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Brian84 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## zzmac (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

...


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2010)




----------

